# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Các bác cho em xin mẫu rồng chầu mặt nguyệt ạ

## th11

có ông khách đặt mà không biết vẽ kiếm trên mạng cũng không thấy nên em lên đây hỏi các bác có giúp thằng em với
em cần bộ ở trong khung màu vàng và 2 con bò trên cái viền màu xanh da ấy ạ
thanks các bác nhiều

----------

